# Deathfat fights



## Sammyrye (Dec 24, 2020)

Who would win? I think amy ramadan would kick every other deathfats ass. Any other thoughts? Id make a poll.but im to retarded.


----------



## Kami1987 (Dec 24, 2020)

Anna is easily the top dog - while she likes to larp about exercise, she's basically an Olympian athlete compared to the other death fatties who can barely stand without keeling over.  She is also bit(5 ft 9) and around 500pounds, which places her above anyone not named Jenn/Amber.

2nd place I would go with Amber - her relative youth and size(2nd only to Jenn) should let her beat the 2nd tier whales(Jenn/Jude/Chantal).


----------



## Red Mask (Dec 24, 2020)

Amy Ramadan has THE SPOON though, so that could give her an advantage.


----------



## iSaidShhh (Dec 24, 2020)

Hood bitch Sammie would whoop everybody with sheer retard strength.


----------



## Autisticats (Dec 24, 2020)

Chucky Gold, that fat bitch looks like she knows how to throw down.

plus Sagi Shawty if she counts


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Dec 24, 2020)

Depends on what their fighting for. I'm not gonna bring up food to make the most obvious joke, but the motivation factor in getting any of these fatasses not only moving, but also getting hit , is very important.

Also, I feel that the shortest one of all of them has an advantage. Body blows ain't gonna to shit due to the extra blubber and the energy needed to swing a fatty ham hock right hook, so head blows or takedowns are the way to go. The lower your center of gravity, the harder it is to get taken down, if you're shorter than your opponent, every punch to their head area has chance of hitting their jaw and knocking them out.

Also also, whichever ones can jump without hurting themselves has a major advantage.

If any of them learned judo, they could do gi throws by just grabbing the upper chest flab of their opponent, I'd genuinely love to see that.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 24, 2020)

With a lot of the deathfats I think that the loser of any conflict will be the one that falls over first.  A fall from any of them will do more damage than anything else.  This means extreme weight might actually factor in as an advantage, this along with balance and ankle condition.  

Charlie Gold is a shoe in though, it's not even fair to include her in the roster.  

My coach coin is on Sammie Bushart.  She's in her prime fighting age at 24 and I bet she's been in fights before.  She's a hair puller, I can tell.  She gets her mitt on some other deathfat's thinning hair or berka and she's going to pull them down to the ground.


----------



## ARAVIS (Dec 24, 2020)

Kelly lenza would use jerry as her shield.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 24, 2020)

What you gotta do is lock Chantal in a cage for a week with low-calorie diet food and keep playing fast food commercials in front of her while wafting the smell of French fries and grilled cheese inside the cage 24/7. On the day of the fight, rub Arby’s grease into her opponents clothes. Ever seen a chained dog that has lost its mind from hunger?


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 24, 2020)

I am so mad that you didn't take the chance to call is Deathfat Death Battle


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 24, 2020)

Look at those biceps though, a sleeper hold and it's all over.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 24, 2020)

A fight between Amberlynn and Chantal would be look like pathetic sumo wrestling but I'll give it to Chantal. Her pure rage and viciousness would give her the edge she needs even despite her age and health complications.

As for Amy, the almighty spoon is too OP. I would not allow it in the ring. The power of Allah already puts the other contestants at a disadvantage.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 24, 2020)

Lame Entropy said:


> A fight between Amberlynn and Chantal would be look like pathetic sumo wrestling but I'll give it to Chantal. Her pure rage and viciousness would give her the edge she needs even despite her age and health complications.
> 
> As for Amy, the almighty spoon is too OP. I would not allow it in the ring. The power of Allah already puts the other contestants at a disadvantage.


Chantal would likely have a heartattack during or shortly after the fight.  She can barely breath and has hypertension.  Fun thread idea OP, I approve!


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Dec 24, 2020)

Slaton sisters would win the Deathfat Title Belt in a tag team match against Chantal and Hamber, hands down! What a wicked headbutt! Amber's fallen and can't get up! Tammy lumbers on top of her for the pin! 1....2....3 it's over folks!!


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 24, 2020)

Hermey The Crawling Chaos said:


> View attachment 1808005
> Look at those biceps though, a sleeper hold and it's all over.


Amber can barely move, though. All it would take is a more nimble fatty giving her a shoulder check and she'd be down, squealing and flailing. 

Sammie is a hood scrap. She could hold her own. Chantal is exactly the kind of cunt who would play as dirty as possible so I think she'd also put up a good fight.


----------



## C3PBRO (Dec 24, 2020)

I am also putting my money on hood rat Sammie and her bandolier of dead babbies. Even if she loses, we'll all win because she'll go live on Facebook screeching about a comeback special at a bus station.


----------



## escándalo (Dec 24, 2020)

Charlie Gold has a car though...


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 24, 2020)

The only way Amy wins is if her opponent is 2 years old and weighs 30 pounds.

Charlie once stole the credit card of a one armed man so she could fly across the country just to pummel the only other woman in the world who would fuck a one armed man besides her. Fatly.


----------



## Cutlass Supreme (Dec 24, 2020)

Is biting allowed? Hair pulling? That would change everything.


----------



## gay frogs (Dec 24, 2020)

Jacob Marley said:


> Kelly lenza would use jerry as her shield.


Kelly would use hazel as a shield. Jerry brings home the bacon, literally.

My money is on Sammie. Hood rat with tard strength? Winner winner, Kelly's nightly fried chicken dinner.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 24, 2020)

Amber’s obesity is only morbid to others, my money’s on her.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 24, 2020)

ALR already has combat experience (domestic violence). I give this grizzled veteran the upper hand based on this alone.

ETA: she's already beat up other fat bitches, these other deathfat hoes can't step.


----------



## Sammyrye (Dec 24, 2020)

Would trailer trash tammy count? Its a parody, but shed fuck some shit up.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 24, 2020)

Y’all are forgetting there is a male deathfat. Nicocado Avocado. Sure, he used to be a twink but now he's a fat guy and mean as a snake too.  He only weighs 330 compared to 500 or 600, and was born with the all-important testosterone.  

He might cry more than the gorls but would take them in a fight. Especially if he was told that if he lost the fight, he’d have to give up mukbangs. I doubt he would participate without incentive.

Sammy would have the only shot at him. She's certainly been in street fights. She might believe it could hurt her non-existent baby though. The rest? Once punch and they are down.  Then the victim videos would fly.


----------



## Luna Mothews (Dec 24, 2020)

Chuck, on account of her being a hardened criminal


----------



## User names must be unique (Dec 24, 2020)

Steven Assanti would destroy all these hoes in one drug fuelled massacre.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Dec 24, 2020)

Is Sagi not allowed? Damn shame because I believe she will fuck up a bitch.

I really can’t vote for Sammie. She talks a lot of shit, but she also seems like the type who will cry and curl into a ball the first time she’s punched.


----------



## HensKenKline (Dec 24, 2020)

How would they even fight? A. They're all protected through the fat, the only real danger zone is the head if hit. B. If they try to punch with their arms, the fat on the biceps and shoulder will squeeze together and act like a brake to the punching force.


----------



## iSaidShhh (Dec 24, 2020)

Wait, I forgot about Lovely Peaches.  She's literally fucking insane and her existence is a bioweapon.  She might bring home the bacon.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 25, 2020)

Winner: Nikocado Avocado
Runner-up: Charlie Gold
Not sure where everyone else would place.


----------



## SauceRyuKen (Dec 25, 2020)

If that's fair, I'd go with pre-WLS Wings. Guy could somewhat move, obviously these fights would be like the MMA super duper heavyweights who just try to rest their fat on the other and let them tire themselves out, but you know, testosterone and comparable agility would clinch it. Post WLS one lucky punch to the gut could be all it takes, so probably not. 

Counting outrageous, wrestling-like displays of poor sportsmanship, Wings has several guns, so if a win's a win, it wouldn't be a contest. Pre or post WLS in that case.

Bonus: I don't think ALR would do very well. Seems like she'd cry at the first sign of pain. Becky maybe could do alright. Dana's fridge like shape would give her an edge in smothering other deathfats. Honorable mention to Jim Sterling who is kind of a deathfat and is also trooning out, and would place ridiculously low on this contest in spite of having done some wrestling, for what that's worth. 

This is fun and I resent Sperg Sumo isn't an actual thing. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 25, 2020)

If they fight in their underwear, we all lose.


----------



## gay frogs (Dec 26, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> If they fight in their underwear, we all lose.


They fight naked, we all win.


----------



## Sammyrye (Jan 13, 2021)

Been watching sagi. Ive decided if she were drunk or on coke she would win. Sober tho- she wouldnt have the same confidence. Or like the passion. She seems defeated lately. Chantal still has fire in her eyes. So does jen and amy r. Even amber sometimes. Sagi tho. And simply sara. Theyve given up. Idk.

Eta. Besides spelling, tammy also seems defeated now. More than simply sara.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Jan 13, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> View attachment 1808005
> Look at those biceps though, a sleeper hold and it's all over.


Strangling someone with a pillow is horribly ineffective. At that point you're better off suffocating them because those arms have less tone than a muscular dystrophy patient


----------



## TrainWreckSpotter (Jan 18, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Amber’s obesity is only morbid to others, my money’s on her.


I don't think Amber has it in her to do anything other than bitch-slap, though.  She's a wuss.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jan 29, 2021)

Whoever wins will only keel over after the exertion, though.


----------



## Sammyrye (Sep 16, 2021)

Im still curious. I know more about charlie now. Sagi can prolly fight. Idk tho. Trailer trash tammy or chantal for good dirty trailer trash fighting. TTTammy would win hands down. Still a parody tho not a cow. I just Want her to win. Also (irrationally) to fuck up chantal. Cos god damn chantal needs a good, hard punch to the face. Still got jen for dieing first tho.


----------



## Ecto-1A (Oct 6, 2021)

Would Amberlyn and Tess be in a Sumo match?  Sumo wrestling is known to have fatties grapple each other and pushing one out of the ring.


----------



## Flim Flam (Oct 7, 2021)

What about a scooty puff joust with stale six foot subways?


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Oct 9, 2021)

No matter who loses, Lord Beetus wins.


----------



## Anal birth (Nov 2, 2021)

Can the slatons fight as a tag-team?


----------



## Bees (Nov 3, 2021)

Anal birth said:


> Can the slatons fight as a tag-team?


A skin-tag team.


----------



## nemesisAF (Nov 3, 2021)

Sammie.  All the way.  Tell her that her opponent claimed she’s fucking her NOTW or that Bently’s dad isn’t whoever she is claiming at the moment.  The crazy and the rage in that one is string.  You can use her adrenaline as a weapon.   

All for seeing Amy lose to any of them.  Like someone upthread said, she wouldn’t be fighting against a child anymore.  I think she’d lose even with the reeechain.

If Scalfani was a deathfat, he would have a shot.  Not in a fight per se, but if he catered the fight…he would definitely be last man standing


----------



## Anal birth (Nov 4, 2021)

nemesisAF said:


> Sammie.  All the way.  Tell her that her opponent claimed she’s fucking her NOTW or that Bently’s dad isn’t whoever she is claiming at the moment.  The crazy and the rage in that one is string.  You can use her adrenaline as a weapon.
> 
> All for seeing Amy lose to any of them.  Like someone upthread said, she wouldn’t be fighting against a child anymore.  I think she’d lose even with the reeechain.
> 
> If Scalfani was a deathfat, he would have a shot.  Not in a fight per se, but if he catered the fight…he would definitely be last man standing


Lena Dunham wins hands down if you allow her to rape anyone she beats.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2021)

I picture deathfats fighting like sumo wrestlers only with cheating.


----------

